# Recommmended water intake on DNP?



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

So say for around this time of year... not roasting hot, but not freezing either...

How much water intake would be recommended?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I aim for 5 litres minimum, usually get around seven though with all other fluids included like coffee and diet coke


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It's impossible to recommend a certain amount as everyone will be slightly different but you should be drinking enough so that you pee clear.


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

peeing clear on DNP? :lol:

just constantly be sipping water - you'll be surprised how much you get through.

I'm around 6L per day on 250mg/day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

as been said 5L minimum. I once had a very bad experience not keeping water up on dnp and it's something I'd not want to repeat


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

RACK said:


> as been said 5L minimum. I once had a very bad experience not keeping water up on dnp and it's something I'd not want to repeat


Oh really??? do u mind ellaborating on that???

I was thinking 5litres myself.... i usually drink 4litres anyway!


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

gavzter said:


> peeing clear on DNP? :lol:
> 
> just constantly be sipping water - you'll be surprised how much you get through.
> 
> I'm around 6L per day on 250mg/day


Do u never pee clear on DNP?haha, not ever done it before so am curious


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

johnnymctrance said:


> Do u never pee clear on DNP?haha, not ever done it before so am curious


EVERYTHING is yellow that 'cums' out mate


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> EVERYTHING is yellow that 'cums' out mate


haha sounds like great fun... Dont they say your pee changes colour on tren too???


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was laid in bed shaking, shivvering and sweating like mad. Gotta admit I was a bit scared. Had to get my bro to keep fetching me water up as I just couldn't move. About 3L later I came round and felt back to how I was when taking it and getting enough water but I won't skimp on water if I ever take it again


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

johnnymctrance said:


> haha sounds like great fun... Dont they say your pee changes colour on tren too???


This is much more pronounced!

It stains your skin yellow if you touch it, or anything that you touch after it


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> This is much more pronounced!
> 
> It stains your skin yellow if you touch it, or anything that you touch after it


Including clothing??


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

don't pee on your clothes dude


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

johnnymctrance said:


> Including clothing??


If you touch the DNP tabs and then touch something else then it will be stained.

Try avoiding white as well as your sweat will give off a faint yellow tinge


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

It makes you wonder what colour your insides go if that's what happens to your hands, skin etc.

I must admit that I never had that side effect on dnp. I got extreme heat (like everybody else), sweating, shortness of breath and my sweat used to have a distinctive odour. No real lethargy though to be honest. I could actually function well on 250mg per day of dnp (high quality dnp I may add).

But like Rack said - you need to keep water intake very high.

Avoid cardio like the plague - I once got a hypo after a very mild fasted cardio session. That was friggin' nasty. Ironically I never once got a hypo from slin, but I did from dnp. Go figure lol.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Do u never pee clear on DNP?haha, not ever done it before so am curious


I've normally pee clear (most of the time) on DNP but I only run 125mg. If you run higher amounts then you will probably need more water to keep hydrated.


----------

